# Kona Operator...but no owners manuals. A few questions



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey folks...my new Operator just showed up from the UPS truck...without an owners manual (that is the price I pay for not paying full price).

Just a few questions...luckily torque specs are smattered all over the pivots. Nicely done.

The rear axle (150x12) doesn't have any torque specs listed. I haven't used this setup before, so I want to make sure I get it right before I bomb down any hills.

I put it through, torqued it tight but not too tight, and then tightened down the non-drive side pinch bolt. Is this the correct order? Anyone know the torque specs? Does it matter? Paranoid?

Thanks!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Paranoid.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Here's an idea, Just tighten the thing down till you can't turn the darn wrench no more, then go ride and don't worry about it.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Moosey said:


> Here's an idea, Just tighten the thing down till you can't turn the darn wrench no more, then go ride and don't worry about it.


Cool...sounds like it doesn't matter much. Although the tighten it down until you cannot tighten anymore is the worst advice ever. What if I am a professional body builder or freaking superman...that is a stripped bolt like woah!

Going to go jump off a bunch of stairs and get some scratches on this thing today.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweet bike man! Congrats! Post up some pics!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

y0bailey said:


> Hey folks...my new Operator just showed up from the UPS truck...without an owners manual (that is the price I pay for not paying full price).
> 
> Just a few questions...luckily torque specs are smattered all over the pivots. Nicely done.
> 
> ...


The standard torque for an M10x1 thread (which I believe the axle to be) is 58ftlbs for a steel bolt into steel threads. But, because you're threading Al into Al, I'd derate that by 50% and tighten to about 30ft lbs. I'll tell you what Kona recommends when I get my Operator FR and manual.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

Just tighten it till its nice and snug, then give it a little finishing ''oomph'', about a quarter turn or so.


----------



## Fahzure (Jul 26, 2011)

Be sure the pinch/locking bolt and axle are well greased. Always fully release lock bolt. Axle merely needs to be snug, pinch bolt hold it in place.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

y0bailey said:


> Hey folks...my new Operator just showed up from the UPS truck...without an owners manual (that is the price I pay for not paying full price).
> 
> Just a few questions...luckily torque specs are smattered all over the pivots. Nicely done.
> 
> ...


I've purchased TEN...yes 10 Konas the past 4 years (check my profile album pics) and
NONE of them came with a manual about torque specs. It comes with this Schwinn-looking rinky dink manual like a Marzocchi one which is so general. YOu'll have to contact Kona for them. (6 Stinkys a Blast , a Shred and a Dawg Supreme)


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah don't worry about torque specs for the rear axle. Just snug it up and go ride.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

y0bailey said:


> Cool...sounds like it doesn't matter much. Although the tighten it down until you cannot tighten anymore is the worst advice ever. What if I am a professional body builder or freaking superman...that is a stripped bolt like woah!.


For a guy that has 6 rep units, that doesn't know how to tighten down a screw, my god!!


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

SV11 said:


> For a guy that has 6 rep units, that doesn't know how to tighten down a screw, my god!!


I know a lot about a lot of things related to biking...and one of those things happens to be what goes wrong when you don't pay attention. Paying attention is important. Little things like this don't matter until something breaks or comes loose while bombing down a mountain.










She is pretty!


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

I personally turned the axle around so it inserts from the drive side. I found the bolt that threads into the axle would back out despite being appropriately snug. threadlocker worked, but putting the bolt on the non-drive side works with just grease.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

owners manual? lol...


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

y0bailey said:


> I know a lot about a lot of things related to biking...and one of those things happens to be what goes wrong when you don't pay attention. Paying attention is important. Little things like this don't matter until something breaks or comes loose while bombing down a mountain.
> 
> She is pretty!


Superman? Really..... body building?...come on, lol
Little things like this do matter , if you maintain the comnpnent then it's longevity is etended, it's part of maintenace. If you wait till its too late, you could potentially cause damage to conponents, or yourself.
Nice bike btw.

I ask again, how the fark did you manage to rake up 6 rep units while driveling bs?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

SV11 said:


> I ask again, how the fark did you manage to rake up 6 rep units while driveling bs?


Rep units are based off membership time and post count. 
Not the same as the green chicklets which are when others rep you.

Sweet looking bike!


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Jason B said:


> Rep units are based off membership time and post count.
> Not the same as the green chicklets which are when others rep you.
> 
> Sweet looking bike!


No they aren't, rep power or rep does not have anything to do with membership; time or post count! Rep unit to me means the whole rep bs, whether its power or chicklets. I seen a member with 3 post count and 3 rep power.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Ironchefjon said:


> Just tighten it till its nice and snug, then give it a little finishing ''oomph'', about a quarter turn or so.


A quarter turn past snug? That's just asking to strip the frame.

OP, send an email to Kona or default to the M10 suggestion. I found an M10 into Aluminum suggested torque spec of 33.9 N-m or 25 in-lb, probably better than just elbowing it down if you have no prior experience with bolts like that.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

SV11 said:


> No they aren't, rep power or rep does not have anything to do with membership; time or post count! Rep unit to me means the whole rep bs, whether its power or chicklets. I seen a member with 3 post count and 3 rep power.


Read it for yourself....
http://forums.mtbr.com/8179740-post1.html


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Here's an idea, Just tighten the thing down till you can't turn the darn wrench no more, then go ride and don't worry about it.


No no no... :nono:
That's horrible advice. 
If the torque specs are unknown, go as tight as you can using the short end of an L wrench and your thumb.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> No no no... :nono:
> That's horrible advice.
> If the torque specs are unknown, go as tight as you can using the short end of an L wrench and your thumb.


yeah, and watch all your parts fall off mid ride...

talk about "horrible" advice...


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Hahaha, I knew someone would have something to say. Glad it was you, always comedy. That is what I do on all torque sensitive parts though, chain guides, brake and shift levers, carbon parts, etc... everything else I stop right before HAM.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

My first post in the DH forums and it has already exploded into name calling and 5 different topics. This place is like a zoo.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

y0bailey said:


> My first post in the DH forums and it has already exploded into name calling and 5 different topics. This place is like a zoo.


ahhh, life on this side of the forums. ain't it grand?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

y0bailey said:


> My first post in the DH forums and it has already exploded into name calling and 5 different topics. This place is like a zoo.


You should see the AM forum.


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

*Kona Torque Specs*

Congrats on the new ride!:thumbsup: Here are all your torque specs. Page 44. http://www.konaworld.com/downloads/2k12_owners_manual.pdf

Enjoy!
:band:


----------



## lawrie173 (Mar 9, 2010)

Surely you don't need to torque it up precisely each time, what happens when out on the trail with no wrench and you get a puncture or something?
Just tighten until it is snug, no need to go ott on it.


----------

